

Redditor writes to Google in C++ requesting fiber, Google responds in Java - hmsimha
http://www.reddit.com/r/Portland/comments/1yklsc/my_awesome_exchange_with_the_google_fiber_team/

======
gregsq
Oh fun. Chuckled at the COBOL snippet.

001300 IF WANT-FIBER = 'Y' AND GOOD-FIT = 'Y' THEN

001400 MOVE 'FIBER' TO PORTLAND

001500 MOVE 'GOODBYE' TO COMCAST

001600 ELSE

001700 MOVE 'SAD' TO PORTLAND

001800 MOVE 'PAYCHECK' TO COMCAST

001900 END-IF.

002000 STOP RUN.

~~~
mindcrime
I'm tempted to see if I can remember enough RPG/400 to whip up the RPG version
(but pro Triangle, NC, not Portland).

